# Front grille and/or headlights



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2004)

Hi people!

I am new to this forum and i am writing from denmark.

I have a '95 P10 (SRi) and since my headlightwashers doesn't work, I thought I might as well get rid of them (I never did find them very useful on my old S12) and on that note I will be needing a new front grille to cover up the holes from the washers.

My problem is that I can't really find any aftermarket grilles on the net here in europe exept for the parkfeifer, which seems to have been made for use with their hood lengthening thingy (I am having someone checking that out for me), and since i don't want that I am at a loss. 

I am looking for just about anything that doesnt have the holes from the warshers in them. I even thought about getting an original grille from the G20... Or at least the front grille infinity logo! (I want that anyway!)
Preferebly (?) i would like this grille/headligt kit in the pic's on these links:

http://www.g20style.com/images/p10maroon.jpg

http://www.g20style.com/images/primeragroup.jpg (The blue one)

Any input on this subject will be greatly appreciated! Thx!


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

Head over to www.g20.net/forum

You might get more responses. As for the grill, what does you current grill look like? Pictures?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2004)

NismoPC said:


> Head over to www.g20.net/forum
> 
> You might get more responses. As for the grill, what does you current grill look like? Pictures?


Ironically i found the link for this site on www.G20.net!  But thx, I'll try there too.

My current grill looks like on the link below, not my car though. Although it's exactly the same model and colour.  It's the stock grill for primera's in denmark.

http://www.bilgalleri.dk/html/gal_visbil.asp?ID=3170


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Ironically i found the link for this site on www.G20.net!  But thx, I'll try there too.
> 
> My current grill looks like on the link below, not my car though. Although it's exactly the same model and colour.  It's the stock grill for primera's in denmark.
> 
> http://www.bilgalleri.dk/html/gal_visbil.asp?ID=3170


This is the thread for you: http://www.g20.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13925

Join us at g20.net... :thumbup:


----------



## blue 4917 (Apr 25, 2004)

hi
sorry i can't help but thats a nice car you have mate
carl


----------

